# Interior Valet



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just taken one of my fleet cars for an internal valet before disposal (and cause I'm borrowing it). Was a nice 2008 Audi a4 S line with leather and sat nav but was returned totally covered in bird ****, etching, dents, scratches, some Brillo pad buffing marks and a filler cap, bonnet and boot gullys full of 4 year of broken down bird poo. Inside was worse and catching my suit on the steering wheel has resulted in a nasty stain on my knees.

So off to the local hand car wash with it for an external posh wash and an internal full valet for an eye watering £80. When I did pro detailing my interior details were £50 and not to show off, are awesome!!.

Here's some snaps of what £80 bought me, and before I get flamed for "not everyone wants a detail" blah blah blah, remember this was a valet at more than detailing money and looking at their other services, such as t cut polishing and full external valet their costs are almost detailing level.

Here's what you get . Just been crumpled in the footwell for an hour after gently breaking for a family of ducks in the road after I slid off the leather seats like a greased pig.

It's a greasy shiny world of silicone.

At least it don't stink any more and they have managed to dig the mud out of the leather stitching but the final finish is really horrid actually dripping with silicone interior dressing all over everything even brake pedals!!.

Still filthy in all the crevices as gaps worth £20 I think. Makes detailing look good value  when you actually compare it against its actual valeting peer!!.

Out side is crap but was only a wash so didn't expect much and to be fair it was incredible bad so fair play to them tbh👍














































so detailing is actual value, fact.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

That is horrid, truly horrid. What did they do, detonate a grenade full of slicone inside the car?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks a good job.
Steve Wonder did do it,didnt he??


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's seriously oily lol. Just looked at it in the car park and it's totally fogged up, a check of the carpets indicating they forgot the extracting the water bit!! 

Off to Market soon probably only get about 6k, needs about 3k of work and it's only worth 12


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

thats actualy dangerous with that much silicone,i was always told you get what you pay for but this has just proved otherwise


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

What did they dress it with, cooking oil?..... Yikes.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

that looks absolute ****!!!!!! Id rather cut my own willy off with a spoon than leave a car like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

i'd complain.

thats dangerous - i'd even say you stained your suit on it from the silicone and you are looking to get it dry cleaned

shocking display of cleaning


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

i am brand new to this and that looks rediculously bad


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

thats not cleaning, its just spraying silicone ... Thats easy


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That looks like piano black trim!!! Thats stickier ang glossier than tyre dressing!

Im guessing the plastic around the Audi and climate controls is that matte type plastic like found in many VW's?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

You'd have been better driving the car into the monkey enclosure at Woburn Safari park, leaving the doors open and wandering off to get a coffee at the cafe. You'd have returned to a car whose interior was in a better condition than that you've shown us today!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

£80.00 for interior valet isnt bad money if its done right. They have clearly not cleaned prior to dressing and just gone heavy with silicone aerosol everywhere without buffing it over. Always the same story and yet folks will still use these sloppy car washes.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Shameful, but did you complain?


----------



## Paul.B (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats an absolutely horrible job. I'm assuming you paid the £80 before actually seeing what a mess they made? I would have demanded my money back and kicked up a real fuss over that.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Even when I was valeting just out of school. My boss would of killed me if I let something like that leave. Thats absolutely shocking.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thats shocking!!

even more shocking, is that im sure they do that dozens of times a day. hes laughing all the way to the bank :lol:


----------



## stephen2982 (Jul 7, 2011)

maybe 2 hot girls were rubbing themselves in silicone in your car? damn you missed a trick there!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol to your comments . I was quite amused at the time. Should've complained but was running late.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, was a nice 335 vert behind me waiting for the treatment.


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

The bodyshop that has to sling some paint at the car is going to love this one


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Lol to your comments . I was quite amused at the time. Should've complained but was running late.


Then YOU are an idiot for not complaining!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah mate I am a massive IDIOT thanks 😘😘😘😘 not complaining about a car that is not mine thats being bunged off to a fleet liquidator tomorrow or getting to the quarterly Heads of Department meeting with our CEO on time???, tricky. Normally one of my FM coordinators or even the FM Manager would have gone for me but there were off site and I'm always happy to roll me sleeves up but sadly by the time I'd got there I was already running late.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Duplicate


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Was it too late to get a mobile valeter/detailer in? Thats par for the course at any hand car wash in my area. I had one customer who took his RR to one for a similar job and when they sprayed silicone on the leather they didnt even bother to move the seatbelts so he had dull lines where they had been.
Some people tell me they can their car fully valeted for £30 at the local hand car washes. Doesnt matter to some that they will probably take the seats out and jet wash them and leave them to dry.
I carry one of silicone on my van and it lasts me about 6 months,I sometimes use it if I get an old Ford and spray the vents (once de-dusted) to shine them up if faded.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Think I will put my interior prices up. And I never use silicone.

Just a fogger, steam, henry and plenty of elbow grease. They come up lovely.

that looks horrid,


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant believe you paid £80 at a hand car wash? you sure it wasnt £8? :doublesho


----------



## tante (Jul 8, 2011)

lol you pay penuts you get monkeys


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> I cant believe you paid £80 at a hand car wash? you sure it wasnt £8? :doublesho


LOL looks more like an £8 job to me!!!

Just think of all that sticky stuff getting into all the switch gear as well. Bet half the buttons don't work in a few months.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

dcj said:


> Was it too late to get a mobile valeter/detailer in? Thats par for the course at any hand car wash in my area. I had one customer who took his RR to one for a similar job and when they sprayed silicone on the leather they didnt even bother to move the seatbelts so he had dull lines where they had been.
> Some people tell me they can their car fully valeted for £30 at the local hand car washes. Doesnt matter to some that they will probably take the seats out and jet wash them and leave them to dry.
> I carry one of silicone on my van and it lasts me about 6 months,I sometimes use it if I get an old Ford and spray the vents (once de-dusted) to shine them up if faded.


Yep, I Got it back this morning and it's going tomorrow and I wanted to use it tonight, in the end I got my car back in time so didn't need it it, luckily.

And you make a valid point to most people they would just think that was great and what a valet is, we know better 👍😄

My point was to illustrate that detailing is better value than valeting when you compare like for like service propositions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm seeing as your in Biggin Hill, not too far from me in Sidcup, and you used the term "posh wash", was this by any chance Ollys Posh Wash in Orpington?


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

Danno1975 said:


> My point was to illustrate that detailing is better value than valeting when you compare like for like service propositions.


thats not really true though, is it? what you got was not a proper valet

if a mobile valeter had charged £80 for an interior valet it would be immaculate (9 times out of 10 anyway)

you were robbed, sorry but its the truth, you cant compare what you got against a detailer when the original is very poor and all sponsored valeters on here are 100000x better than that - possibly cheaper/on par price wise for that service


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I did a full valet for a trader last week. After delivering the car back to the customer he phones me later that evening and says "you need to come back you have hardly cleaned this car" I was totally shocked so went back he opens the door and says "were is the silicone? Nothing is shiney" I said we dont do that, its left nice and natural. After 30 mins of explaining and then showing him pictures and the stuff we use on the dash he was convinced. Just shows peoples mentality tho. Some people so like it. but thats just a terrible job


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

mike13098 said:


> thats not really true though, is it? what you got was not a proper valet
> 
> if a mobile valeter had charged £80 for an interior valet it would be immaculate (9 times out of 10 anyway)
> 
> you were robbed, sorry but its the truth, you cant compare what you got against a detailer when the original is very poor and all sponsored valeters on here are 100000x better than that - possibly cheaper/on par price wise for that service


I charge £40 for an interior valet and would poke my own eyes out if I ever left a car in that state!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

tangledmonkey said:


> Hmm seeing as your in Biggin Hill, not too far from me in Sidcup, and you used the term "posh wash", was this by any chance Ollys Posh Wash in Orpington?


Yes


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

mike13098 said:


> thats not really true though, is it? what you got was not a proper valet
> 
> if a mobile valeter had charged £80 for an interior valet it would be immaculate (9 times out of 10 anyway)
> 
> you were robbed, sorry but its the truth, you cant compare what you got against a detailer when the original is very poor and all sponsored valeters on here are 100000x better than that - possibly cheaper/on par price wise for that service


A fair point perhaps I should change valet to hand car wash in fairness 👍but point is most people would not call a Mobile valeter they'd just drive round the local hand car wash see £80 for a interior posh wash and exterior clean and think wow that must be the nuts and go for it. And afterwards they'd no doubt think its wonderful and as good as it can get, I mean most people think swirls are unavoidable and I know several who think its actually a good thing as its the wax!!.

My point is compared to hand car washes higher end services detailing (and quality valeting) is better value. That is a fact.

I find it funny that when myself or any other detailing enthusiast posts a picture of a nice car being badly washed by a hand car wash we get flamed, told we are jealous, reminded we are a minority and that it's up to the owner blah blah blah, generally by people who would happily remove and detail their wheel nuts.

But when I decide out of convenience, urgency and curiosity to see what I might expect of I go for the higher end offerings of said hand car washes I'm told I am an idiot and I've been robbed.

Strange, but does make me realise why I infrequently contribute anything other than **** in the gentlemen's club these days.

I knew it would be a bit pants, but it was truly disgusting to start with and needed an instant fix, for all sorts of compliance and personal issues I couldn't do it the silicone spray was a shocker and poor but a least the four years of grimes gone. Got 8.5k for it today which was 2 more than I'd thought so it was till £80 well spent.

One of the team got a cleaner from the office wipe it over with an MF earlier and it's looking better now (bit glossy but not dripping) realistically that's all they really failed on the buffing off, but most normal drivers only know about shiny interior dressing and as noted think nothings been done if its not there .

So that hand car washes is **** and valeting and detailing on higher end services are better value.

I actually think we agree on that.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, thats a mess! £80!!!! how come you didn't do it? I may have missed summat as your avator is very nice!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> wow, thats a mess! £80!!!! how come you didn't do it? I may have missed summat as your avator is very nice!


LOL, Check out my last hot girl post if you like that .

Can't do it myself, would be a conflict of interest, i.e. can't pay myself and I'm so busy at the moment I can't do it for free , aside from the day to day have 15 fit outs on the go this year and a new head office project under way.

Its a shame. Normally I use Rob of Super car detailing at brands hatch for work cars but just didn't have time.

Was also a bit curious too, however that did kill the cat. My lessons learnt .

Ps I drive past a nice V6 Clio most mornings and evenings V6 DOM is the plate, one of your gang ?.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

im in biggin hill too, and i use a detailer from this site for a in and out valet every 14 days, just this week had all my.interior gtechnic'd aswell and it looks super, if u need a recommended mobile valeter my guys the dogs danglies and very reasonable priced


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Please do, pm me. It's ironic I used to professionally detail but cant do my own fleet but there you are .


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

It's amazing too, that a valeter/detailer will spend hours getting a car just so, using the finest products and equipment only to have his work scrutinised over every inch on collection, whereas a 'car wash' throws the cheapest muck on, with F1 style pit stop timing and customers simply pay up and dive of with no comeback, and after reading this thread, the prices are about the same, if not worse!

To me, this illustrates who the mugs are....us who have such exacting standards and spend hours compared to the hand car washes who spend longer counting the money! 

That said, I wouldn't sacrifice pride in my work for anything. :thumb:


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

so this was an £80 experiment to see if you would get a decent job?


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

I've just been a bit sick!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Danno1975 said:


> Yes


No way! Theyre always so busy! How?!?

It does look like a decent place compared to the other hand car wash places around here, but obviously theyre no better! It's not cheap there either!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chuffy said:


> so this was an £80 experiment to see if you would get a decent job?


Partly yep, and partly just wanting the actual physical filth washed away so I could sell it quick.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a silicone slimer ghost encounter right there lol. Dear god. Awful,just awful. I mean,a blind monkey with an atomizer an MF could do tidier work lol.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my god thats looks bad.
looks like slimer from ghostbusters has been all over the inside lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

It's all fine you complaining to us lot about the workmanship that has gone into this car, but it seems to me that you didn't take this issue up with the business themselves.

£80 is a lot of money and for £80 I'd want a damn clean car!

Next time tell them it looks disgusting and give them some good websites to buy some good products from. 

I personally think it looks terrible and I wouldn't be bothered about complaining, these companies need to know that if they are going to charge the amounts they charge, then good quality work needs to be done! 


Ive Not had a chance to read the whole thread as I came on for a quick glance.

All the best sorting this yourself.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> It's all fine you complaining to us lot about the workmanship that has gone into this car, but it seems to me that you didn't take this issue up with the business themselves.
> 
> £80 is a lot of money and for £80 I'd want a damn clean car!
> 
> ...


I don't care mate I've sold it now.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> I don't care mate I've sold it now.


FairPlay, I suppose that just goes to show how the 'general' public just don't care how a car looks.


----------



## BrianD1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

Value for money in these polish car washes is pathetic much better going to someone with an idea of what they're doing cant believe they made such a mess of a nice car !


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

srod said:


> That is horrid, truly horrid. What did they do, detonate a grenade full of slicone inside the car?


Picked my car up from the dealer this week... It had been "VALETED"... which meant hosed, hoovered and sprayed with silicone EVERYWHERE on the inside . Absolutely vile it was. Covered in paint swirls, and the silicone spray stuff they used has left black spots all over my interior :\. The red seatbelt buttons now have chicken pox, as well as the door sills..

Just wrong!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> LOL, Check out my last hot girl post if you like that .
> 
> Can't do it myself, would be a conflict of interest, i.e. can't pay myself and I'm so busy at the moment I can't do it for free , aside from the day to day have 15 fit outs on the go this year and a new head office project under way.
> 
> ...


ah fair enough mate, still a bloody joke at that price!

Heard of it, is it black?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah black, attractive passenger too, always grubby tho  (car that is). Should pop to Olly's 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> £80.00 for interior valet isnt bad money if its done right. They have clearly not cleaned prior to dressing and just gone heavy with silicone aerosol everywhere without buffing it over. Always the same story and yet folks will still use these sloppy car washes.


Could'nt agree more, seen this a lot in the past,even at dealerships with guys cutting corners just to get the volume of cars boshed out.

It's around the going rate down here, it's around what I charge and I wouldnt hand it back to the customer like that, shocking job to put it mildly


----------

